# Остеохондроз ШОП



## angelia (6 Дек 2017)

Доброго дня всем.

Хотелось бы получить комментарии специалистов, понять ситуацию, куда двигаться дальше и как лечить шею.

27 лет. Беспокоит: боль в шее на протяжении 4 лет, локализация верхняя часть шеи, шейно-затылочный переход, иногда боли в затылке. Травм позвоночника нет. Работа в аэропорту, половину дня может быть сидячая, вторую половину активная, на ногах. Боль различного характера, то пульсирующая, то жжение, сопровождается постоянным дискомфортом и хрустом. Боль постоянная, изменяется только интенсивность. Иногда немеют безымянный палец и мизинец левой руки. После сна утром боли практически нет, начинает нарастать в течение дня. Шея поворачивается достаточро свободно. При любой физической нагрузке - йога, бег, пилатес, плавание - боль усиливается. При полете на самолете начинает сильно болеть шея и голова. Один раз при сильной боли было отмечено повышение давления до 140/110 прм обычном 110/70. При нахождении в горизонтальном положении лежа на ортопедической подушке через какое-то время - полчаса, час, становится легче.

За 4 года назначались - мовалис, мильгамма, мексидол, диклофенак, мидокалм и прочие подобные препараты в уколах и таблетках. Улучшения не было. Проходила курс массажа, курс иголок, курс остеопатии, улучшения нет. В ноябре пройдено второе мрт, снимки прилагаю, по результатам мрт назначены антиконвульсант, венотоник и хондропротектор. Так же прикрепляю снимки рентгена шейного отдела с функциональными пробами и заключение.

Хотелось бы понять, в какую сторону двигаться, что предпринимать для облегчения состояния и лечения и к какому специалисту обращаться? Правильно ли сейчас назначено лечение?

         

Заключение рентген


----------



## La murr (6 Дек 2017)

@angelia, добрый день!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Дек 2017)

Вам желательно обратиться за помощью к грамотному врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2017)

Так же склоняюсь к мышечной причине боли.


----------

